# Antec Mini P180 - Max Graphics Card Length?



## DanishDevil (Nov 2, 2008)

The Antec Web Site says that it can accommodate full length graphics cards.  Accommodate almost surely means by removing the lower drive cage, which I'm perfectly fine with.

The longest graphics cards out there that I would be using are 10.5in (8800Ultra/GTX260/GTX280/4870x2).

Dark2099 found me a review on Newegg of somebody using a GTX260 in it fine, so I will probably be fine with running just about anything (or two of anything )in it, but I was wondering if anybody has or knows of anyone who has run one of these long cards in a Mini P180.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 2, 2008)

it can fit but with the 2nd gpu so close to the bottom divider plate the 2nd card will almost die do to heat.


----------



## ascstinger (Nov 2, 2008)

can't be any worse than some gtx's in tri-sli, and with a case as versatile as the mini-p, there's no excuse short of limited money not to go w/c'ing with them. just remove those drive cages and you'll be set


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 3, 2008)

That case is going to be interesting to outfit with watercooling if I'm going to stuff two 10.5in graphics cards in there.

Fit, I was thinking that I could cut a hole in the divider plate for the card's fan if it came to that.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 3, 2008)

just have a lama kick a hole in there for ya.

no gtalk?


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 3, 2008)

Give me a sec...


----------

